# Light patches of green grass



## HSGoodwin33 (Oct 3, 2019)

I am trying to figure out what these light patches of grass in my lawn are and how to get rid of them? And prevent them? First two picture were taken last summer. The close up picture of the grass where taken today. They seem to be getting larger and spreading. I notice them the most in the areas that get a lot of shade? Is it Poa Trivialis? Over watering the issue? We also have alot of deer in our yard. Not sure if deer urine will do this?

I started pulling it up this spring and will reseed it. It comes up like a carpet because the root are really shallow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Definitely looks and sounds by your description like triv.


----------

